# alycium sizing help



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

bump, any help?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I bought the Paramont in an XL. I am 6' 200lbs and it is big on me. I usually like XL jackets. Alycium just runs large. I just deal with it.


----------

